# March of Dimes Champain Please Help!!



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

The Fox 26 News Crews and CitiGroup and RBC are setting up a Bowling Fund raiser for the March Of Dimes at Palace Lanes Alley on Bellaire Blvd here in Houston. When we work out the details of Day and Time I will post it , But I Hope all the Haunters Come out and Support this Great Cause. Even if you don't bowl You can be the Cheering section.
Last year through alot of hard work we raised $5,00.00, we had Bar-b-q's and Car Washes. But This year I thought it would be more fun to have a Bowl-a-thon,so come out and Help The March Of Dimes Help the Babies.

It will be a On air Live Board Cast and a way to show Peeps that Haunters aren't so Bad and we can kick butt when we have too, so lets kick butt for the March Of Dimes and Help This Kids.

Haunter if you would like to Donate and don't live in The Houston area here is a link to My March Of Dimes Page
http://www.marchforbabies.org/personal_page.asp?w=181003441&u=RockBottomCemetery
Thank you I know the Babies will Love you..Too Hugs


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i would if I was there since i'm a big bowler.

Good luck with this I hope you raise a lot for the cause!
It never very clearly states what the cause is but I guess it's helping mothers in need of money to support their child so that's good


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

skeletonowl said:


> i would if I was there since i'm a big bowler.
> 
> Good luck with this I hope you raise a lot for the cause!
> It never very clearly states what the cause is but I guess it's helping mothers in need of money to support their child so that's good


Its The March of Dimes They help Children born with Birth defects 
Thanks Skeletonowl For your support if you want to make a small donation I have a link to the March of Dimes on my website look for the Logo.

Houston Haunters The Time a place for the Bowl-a-thon is:
Friday April 25th @ The palace Lanes in Houston on Bellaire Blvd @ 8am


----------

